# input output controls



## tengounaduda

witam, w opracowaniu ONZ w jez. angielskim, ktore dotyczy zarzadzania rybolowstwem, zamieszczono rozdzial zatytulowany "Input output management (controls)". Nie znalazlem polskiego odpowiednika tego zlozonego okreslenia. Z tresci wynika, ze "input management (controls) are restrictions put on the intensity of use of fishing gears", natomiast "output management (controls) are direct limits on the amount of fish coming out of a fishery". 
Nie ma watpliwosci, ze oba wyrazenia zwiazane sa z dwoma srodkami zarzadzania, ktore w jezyku polskim nazwane zostaly "naklad polowowy" (ma zwiazek z input) oraz "kwota polowowa" (ma zwiazek z output). 
Input output management to pojecie szczebel wyzej w opisie metod zarzadzania, obejmuje zarowno naklad i kwote polowowa, oba pojecia mieszcze sie w systemie input output controls ale nie stanowia jego jedynych elementow (sa jednak najwazniejsze).

Jak w takim razie przetlumaczyc na jez. polski "input output management (controls)", zeby nie brzmialo dziwacznie?

zarzadzanie nakladowe? - dla input controls (management). zarzadzanie nakladem polowowym niestety nie odpowiada szerszemu znaczeniu "input controls", naklad polowowy to tylko jeden z elementow w tym systemie. z drugiej strony naklady (input rozumiany jako wsad, naklad) moga byc rozne. samoisstnie pojecie zarzadzanie nakladowe nie ma sensu, ale w kontekscie tekstu o rybolowstwie, mnie nie przeszkadza. ale sa moze lepsze propozycje tlumaczenia, bardziej zgrabne z jezykowego punktu widzenia.

zarzadzanie wynikowe? - dla output controls (management), podobnie jak wyzej zostalo wyjasnione, kwota polowowa to jeden ale nie jedyny element systemu. Zeby bylo smieszniej, nazwa kwota polowowa jest mylaca, ale powszechnie przyjeta. Przez kwote polowowa rozumie sie ilosc ryb wyladowanych w porcie, liczba ta jest zawsze mniejsza od liczby ryb faktycznie zlowionych (ryby niewymiarowe lub podlegajace ochronie gatunkowej, chociaz zlowione, zostaly wyrzucone za burte, bo ich wyladunek jest zabroniony przepisami). Kwota polowowa odnosi sie wiec do wybranej czesci rezultatow dzialalnosci polowowej, tej tylko czesci, ktora zostalo dowieziona do portu.

bede zobowiazany za sugestie dla input output managment ww. kontekscie
dziekuje i pozdrawiam


----------



## kknd

witamy na forum!

wydaje się, że jest to język prawniczy, który prawdopodobnie ma już swoje ścisłe odpowiedniki i to ich należałoby poszukać. inna rzecz, jeśli dopiero go tworzysz… po twoich tłumaczeniach osobiście sugerowałbym raczej „zarządzanie nakładem” (przyznaję, że nie rozumiem sensu definicji pojęcia _input management_ w opozycji do zrozumiałej dla mnie definicji _output management_) i „zarządzanie kwotą” (wydaje się, że to co złowione, a nie dotarło do portu, o ile nie zostało jakoś zniszczone lub skrycie przetworzone nie ma zupełnie wpływu na kwotę…), a stąd „zarządzanie nakładem i kwotą połowowymi”. z drugiej strony najprostsze byłyby chyba zbiorcze „zarządzanie limitami połowów” lub nawet „zarządzanie połowami”…


----------



## tengounaduda

KKND dziekuje za uwagi,

niestety, input output management nie ma na razie polskiego odpowiednika w literaturze fachowej. Nie jest to pojecie prawnicze, raczej autorskie okreslenie, ktore powtarzane jest przez innych badaczy w ich pracach, rowniez opublikowanych w jezyku angielskim. Stalo sie juz punktem referencji w nnych anglojezycznych opracowaniach. 

Zaproponowane przez Ciebie polskie odpowiedniki zarzadzanie nakladem i zarzadzanie kwota polowowa sa jak najbardziej poprawne, zrozumiale i juz niestety obecne w polskich dokumentach. Problem polega na tym, ze w polskiej literaturze fachowej *zarzadzanie nakladem* i *zarzadzanie kwota polowowa* dotycza konkretnych koncepcji, ktore mieszcza sie w pojeciu "input output managment (controls)", ale tego zagadnienia nie wyczerpuja. 

Oba ww. polskie pojecia, historycznie utrwalily sie jako konkretne systemy oparte na jednym tylko elemencie. Naklad polowowy w literaturze fachowej (PL) to liczba dni, przez ktore statek rybacki moze lowic okreslonym narzedziem polowowym, i kwota polowowa to indywidualna kwota przydzielona administracyjnie armatorowi statku rybackiego, ktora okresla ile ryb taki armator moze wyladowac w porcie w ciagu jednego roku. Nie chce wnikac w szczegoly, ale *zarzadzanie nakladem* i *zarzadzanie kwota polowowa *maja juz swoje fachowe znaczenie w polskich opracowaniach i nie odpowiadaja one bardziej obszernemu pojeciu input output managment (controls), dla ktorego szukam obecnie zgrabnego polskiego tlumaczenia.

Sprobuje jednak troche lepiej to wyjasnic, przykladowo w koncepcji input output managment (controls) *input* moze byc wyrazony dopuszczalna liczba dni w morzu, albo iloczynem dni w morzu i liczby narzedzi polowowych, ktore moga byc uzyte w czasie polowu... albo zapasem paliwa, ktore statek moze zabrac w morze, lub moca silnika, ktory porusza statek. *Input* moze byc jednak takze kontrolowany przez czasowe zamkniecie lowiska, albo czasowy zakaz stosowania konkretnych metod polowu. czasowe zamkniecie lowiska tez bedzie uwazane jako element *input.
*
W pelni sie zgadzam, ze zarzadzanie nakladem brzmi najlepiej i oddaloby sens input managment, gdyby nie historycznie utrwalone juz bardzo konkretne znaczenie zarzadzania nakladem w literaturze fachowej, mocno ograniczone do jednej z mozliwosci jaka proponuje input management.  
Zarzadzanie kwota polowowa, sprawia jeszcze wiekszy problem, poniewaz tu nie ma zadnych watpliwosci, ze odnosi sie do bardzo konkretnego i wyizolowanego elementu output controls, ktory okresla sie w literaturze mianem kwoty polowowej.

Obawiam, sie ze w tej sytuacji zasugerowane, za co dziekuje, „zarządzanie nakładem i kwotą połowowa” (zbyt waskie pojecie, juz majace swoje miejsce w polskiej literaturze fachowej), ani "zbiorcze" „zarządzanie limitami połowów” (jw. zbyt waskie) lub nawet „zarządzanie połowami" (zbyt szerokie pojecie rowniez majace ugruntowana tradycje w polskiej literaturze fachowej) nie oddaja znaczenia input output managment.

Potrzebne sa nowe pojecia oddajace sens input output managenet w rybactwie. Moja propozycja jest nastepujaca: srodki zarzadzania nakladowego (input managment measures) i srodki zarzadzania wynikowego (output managment measures). czy brzmi to dziwnie dla polskiego ucha? niepoprawnie?

pozdrawiam


----------



## kknd

dla _input output management_ przychodzi mi do głowy „zarządzanie zdolnościami wytwórczymi” albo (bezczelnie wręcz) „zarządzanie połowem”, przyznam niestety, że nie wiem jak należałoby wtedy tłumaczyć rozdzielone pojęcia _input/output management_; posiłkując się słownikiem _output_ to „produkcja, wydajność, wytwórczość”, ale i „plon, owoc” (niestety to pojęcia z rolnictwa) albo „wydobycie, urobek, fedrunek” (a to niestety kopalnictwo); co do _input_ daje on propozycje „wkład, udział, nakład”, w takim razie i „koszt”… to chyba jednak ślepe tropy.

przedstawione przez ciebie uwagi podsunęły mi „zarządzanie środkami połowów” dla _input management_, skąd (poprzez opozycję) byłoby „zarządzanie celami połowów” dla _output management_, choć tu może lepsze byłyby wyrazy „próg” lub „pułap”, a może nawet jeszcze prostszy: „wynik” (tzn. „zarządzanie wynikami połowów”). jeszcze inna opcja „zarządzanie czynnikami połowów” (chyba raczej dla _input output management_ niż _input management_, choć kto wie?). może któreś z powyższych wyrażeń okaże się dla ciebie w jakiś sposób pomocne – czekam na twój komentarz.

przyznam, że twoje propozycje brzmią całkiem nieźle, choć mi kojarzą się bardzo hermetycznie (trochę jak język prawniczy), ale to chyba moje osobiste spaczenie i specyfika samych wyrażeń; przychodzi mi jeszcze inna możliwość: przedefiniowanie pojęć, tzn. w przypisie zaznaczasz, że dotychczas mówiło się tak a tak, ale tutaj to oznacza to i to, podczas gdy stare pojęcia nazywane będą teraz tak (np. „zarządzanie nakładem/kwotą jednostkowymi/statku”).


----------



## tengounaduda

jeszcze raz dziekuje za podpowiedzi, sa bardzo pomocne pozwalaja przynajmniej porownac rozne mozliwosci tlumaczen.

jezeli chodzi o przedefiniowanie pojec, to jest to kuszaca propozycja, ale praktycznie niemozliwa do wykonania poniewaz zarowno zarzadzanie nakladem polowowym jaki i zarzadzanie kwota polowowa sa precyzyjnie zdefiniowane w przepisach unijnych i co za tym idzie w polskich tlumaczeniach unijnych aktow prawnych. stad ten klopot, trudno przedefiniowac cos, co ma tak mocne umocowanie w tekstach fachowych, nie wylaczajac tekstow prawnych.


twoja uwaga, ze _output_ to „produkcja, wydajność, wytwórczość”, ale i „*plon, owoc*” (niestety to pojęcia z rolnictwa - rybolowstwo jest galezia rolnictwa!); oraz ze _input_ to „*wkład, udział, nakład*”... i ze wydaje Ci sie to  ślepym tropem, niekoniecznie musi takim slepym tropem byc. 
To sa dokladnie te slowa, ktore nalezy uzyc w tlumaczeniu. Nie mam najmniejszej watpliwosci, poniewaz w dalszej czesci tekstu odnoszac sie do elementow systemu, tam gdzie pojawi sie slowo input/output, oczywiscie zaleznie od fachowego kontekstu, bede uzywal wlasnie takie slowa jak *naklad, udzial...
*podobnie z output, w moim tekscie pojawia sie *wynik, rezultat, efekt, *odpowiednio do kontekstu

na razie poprzestane na *srodkach zarzadzania nakladowego* oraz *srodkach zarzadzania wynikowego*. bedzie to moja _licencia poetica, _oba wyrazenia zaproponowane jako polskie odpowiedniki dla angielskiego input output managment (measures). Z profesjonalnego punktu widzenia, mnie odpowiadaja. zaznaczam, ze tylko z fachowego pkt widzenia, tj. eksperta d/s rybactwa, inna rzecz poprawnosc jezykowa...

jesli ww. pojecia )srodki zarzadzania nakladowego i wynikowego) sa jezykowo niepoprawne, to sprobuje uzyc *srodkach zarzadzania nakladem* oraz *srodkach zarzadzania wynikiem, *ale z gory wiem, ze recenzent (peer reading) zakwestionuje pojecie zarzadzanie nakladem jako odniesienie do input managment z powodow, ktore wczesniej wyjasnilem. recenzent porusza sie w tej samej siatce pojec fachowych co ja i z latwoscia wylapie, ze input i naklad polowowy maja cos wspolnego, ale nie koniecznie oznaczaja to samo. ta mala roznica miedzie "nakladem" i "nakladowym" dla "fachowca" ma sporo znaczenie. czy jednak jezykowo jest poprawne?
serdecznie dziekuje za pomoc


----------



## LilianaB

What exactly does it mean in English? This is just some corporate jargon, so first we would have to establish what it means in English and then find some human-sounding equivalent in Polish, or perhaps do some research whether there is already a term for that. If you don't know exactly what it means in plain English, you can post it in the English Only Forum, so you are sure what it means in English.

Added: Thank you, I found it. I know what it means. http://www.fao.org/docrep/005/y3427e/y3427e06.htm#bm06.2

Regulacja środków połowu i połowu. I think Kknd also had some very good suggetions in simple language. in post 4. The first one means to set regulations related to the way fishing is done (types of fishing boats, ships, speed with which they can move, etc.), the second one just regulates the fish -- the amount and type that can be caught.

In fact the FAO described the terms precisely, in very simple language. This is what they mean in their document, so I don't think you should look for any sophisticated terms outside of this document.

Input controls could be also translated as* "*ograniczenia śródkow połowu, rozporządzenia regulujace srodki połowu." The other one I would just transalte as" połów -- rozporządzenia regulujące połów, ograniczenia dotyczące połowu."


----------



## tengounaduda

dziekuje za sugestie, LilianaB,
w pelni sie zgadzam, ze tekst FAO do ktorego sie oboje odnosimy w prosty sposob wyjasnia jak nalezy rozumiec koncepcje input/output management w rybolowstwie.
"management of the inputs and outputs to a fishery, the subject of this Chapter. These are the limits on the total intensity of use of the gear fishers put into the water in order to catch fish (fishing effort management or input controls) or the limits on how much fish they can take out of the water (management of catch or output controls)."
nie mam problemu ze zrozumieniem zalozen tej koncepci, poniewaz tekst jest napisany jao typowy przewodnik FAO po wybranych zagadnieniach rybolowstwa. stad prostota wyjasnien i liczne przyklady, co sie rozumie przez input i output w rybolowstwie. problem zaczyna sie w momemcie gdy to angielskie zargonowe pojecie: input/output managment (controls) trzeba zgrabnie przetlumaczyc na polski majac jednoczesnie na uwadze utwalona siatke pojec fachowych w jezyku polskim. 
jak juz wyjasnialem, problem polega na tym, ze kilka pojec, ktore moglby dobrze oddac znaczenie input/output managment w jezyku polskim, zostalu juz uzyte i funkcjonuja jako legalne definicja w roznych aktach prawnych, z ta roznica, ze odnosza sie do jednego wyizolowanego (waskiego) elementu, ktory miesci sie (szerszej) koncepcji input/output. Wiecej szczegolow w poprzednich postach.

przychylam sie do twojej opinii, ze sugestie Kknd ida w dobrym kierunku, w tym tez kierunku bede pracowal.

dziekuje jeszcze raz za uwagi i pozdrawiam


----------



## LilianaB

Hi, Tengounaduda. What is the purpose of your translation -- is it an official translation for the United Nations or for a thesis -- you mentioned peer review? With the peer review, if you want their approval, it may have to be unfortunately what they have in mind -- correct or not. Pehaps you should ask them which term they would use, and then see if this is something you are comfortable with. For the United Nations, I am sure, they will be happy with some of the things suggested here.


----------



## tengounaduda

Hola LillianaB,

I need it for my thesis, doing a comparison of the current managment measures in the inland fishereis and as the FAO paper is basic reference, see other chapters, I have to find a way to translate it to Polish. regarding peer review, I am afraid not a lot can be done, I will try to avoid proposing a translation where the term may lead to misunderstanding. I really like (*srodki) zarzadzania nakladem (or zarzadzanie nakladowe)* oraz (*srodki) zarzadzania wynikiem (or zarzadzanie wynikowe), *these should do a trick, both broad and abstract enough to cover any managment measure I would like to present. 
thanks for your suggestions


----------



## LilianaB

Hi, so the thesis will be in Polish, and it is for some Business Management Department, not a Language Department? What do you call all the inrastructure for the fishing industry in Polish Business Management language? Maybe infrastruktura or srodki? This will be the input and then polow, I think, is the output. Controls are orgraniczenia or zarzadzenia regulatoryjne or something similar. So maybe you can create the title of the chapter using that. Zarzadzanie srodkami regulacji infrastruktury przemyslu rybnego? Zarzadzanie srodkami regulacji polowow. I  am not an economist, and I have not that much to do with economy, so I would confirm it with someone else as well.


----------



## tengounaduda

my thesis will be on a comparison of the inland fisheries management measures in Spain, with an analysis of legal framework, hence the precision of translation and a difficulty to explain the Spanish system, referring to the English texts and writing the thesis in Polish. I am a fishery expert with 22 years in business. the professional terms are not a problem for me, but lingustic issues, what you called humad-sounding Polish, yes, this causes a difficlty for me. Very difficult to find a nice term when things are defined wrongly in Polish and it you are not able to use the obvious soltion, as it applies already to something else.

I will keep to the Kknd suggestion, slightly modified: (*srodki) zarzadzania nakladem (*or* zarzadzanie nakladowe)* oraz (*srodki) zarzadzania wynikiem (*or* zarzadzanie wynikowe)* 

I am afraid I cannot use your last proposal "Zarzadzanie srodkami regulacji infrastruktury przemyslu rybnego", as it sounds in my fishery ear a bit awkward, in Polish przemysl rybny means *fish processing industry* and has nothing to do with capture fisheries. The same applies to infrastruktura, which meaning for the capture fisheries in Polish refers mainly to buildings and equipment in harbours, and has little connection with techniques you may find aboard of a boat. 
Regarding "Zarzadzanie srodkami regulacji polowow" looks like a nice solution that covers input/output managment. Unfortunately it also covers other menagement areas in fisheries (like technical measures, conservation measures, etc). Correct, but not precise enough. 

Thanks anyway, it is very kind of you to help me with the translation matter.
un saludo y gracias


----------



## LilianaB

Hi, Tengounaduda. I absolutely agree that my terms, in this case, may not be the ones used by standard management entities in Poland, and I also agree that a lot legal and financial terms that come from Poland these days do not make much sense because they are a compilation of terms translated word for word from another language and some remainders from the communist system -- which had quite specific business jargon, so I don't know what to tell you. The best thing would be to have someone with Business Management specialization fluent in both languages. I handle a lot of legal translations but mostly from Polish, not really into Polish, plus I really specialize more in things related to criminal law, personal injury, standard contracts and patents. I am not really a fan of overly business-like language. Legal language -- the one used in pleadings is even beautiful, but I try to avoid business language as much as I can.


----------

